# New model Phottix Odin announced



## pwp (Sep 24, 2014)

This looks good! It's the new model Odin and it has a very welcome focus assist lamp.
http://flashhavoc.com/phottix-odin-ii-ttl-flash-trigger-announced/
I'm increasingly admiring Phottix products, I wish I hadn't left it so long to get Odins which I've has for around 6 months now...they're awesome. (even without focus assist ;D)

The other very interesting Phottix announcement is for the TTL & HSS capable Indra 500 mono:
http://flashhavoc.com/phottix-indra500-ttl-announced/

I've got to say an area of photographic gear that is evolving like crazy is lighting, all the way from speed-lights to studio gear, and most of the innovation is being spearheaded by China. I'm loving it.

-pw


----------



## Arthur_Nunes (Sep 24, 2014)

no ODS?

if it has no timing adjustment straight out of the factory, thats just sloppy. all leading TTL triggers now have it and so Odins first version does too.


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 24, 2014)

I love Phottix products, exceptional quality and flawless performance! I started out with their Strato System several years ago, never had a fail, quickly jumped to the Odin when they came out with it, simply excellent and I have little doubt that I'll jump to the new Odin II system soon enough.. Nothing wrong with my original Odin system at all, I've never had a misfire, ever. I have the main unit and 5 triggers, love it! 

I like the bright green buttons on the new system. I at first I thought it was a little cheesy looking but I think it'll actually be very helpful now, especially at dusk or darker venues to see the buttons a bit easier... 

I've never had an issue recommending their products to anyone. They work perfect with all my Canon gear and are always at such a great price point.. ;D


----------



## pwp (Sep 25, 2014)

Arthur_Nunes said:


> no ODS?


Where did you read that? 

Dropping ODS would be worse than dumb. If you're right, it could be the new Odin has such broad inbuilt range and tolerance, or clever automaticity that manually adjusted ODS is no longer necessary. 

-pw


----------



## Arthur_Nunes (Sep 25, 2014)

pwp said:


> Arthur_Nunes said:
> 
> 
> > no ODS?
> ...



That's the point. There is no mention about ODS on the releases. If its a so important feature, why conceal it in the feature list or how could they forget it?

I know they can fix it via firmware update, but that would be sloppy. New Odins should come ODS ready straight out of the factory since it's not a new feature to Phottix


----------



## vlad (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm stoked for this release! I have 2 Mitros+ strobes and the Odin TCU, and it's a great setup. I love that I can easily throw my AlienBee in the mix with a cheap Strato receiver.

Looks like they are addressing the two major issues with the original unit - allowing for quick selection of groups, and adding AF assist.


----------

